# Pool filter sand...



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

Where can I get it? And how expensive is it? (compared to aquarium sand, sand bought at LFS)


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

you can get cheap sand at home depot


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

dr_sudz said:


> you can get cheap sand at home depot


But is that play sand or pool filter sand? I don't want play sand cause I heard it turns into clay a lot and is very dirty


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

You can try Pioneer Pools in oakville 1020 South Service Rd E, Oakville


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi babysteps.

It depends on what you mean by pool filter sand. If you're just looking for silica sand then yes, Home Deport sells it for a good price.

A lot of the pool places sell something completely different now than silica sand. It's wicked expensive too compared to the silica sand. Guess that's why they switched to it, to make more money.


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I ended up getting play sand from Home Depot since they didn't have filter sand or silica sand. Hopefully it works and I can get it clean enough. At least it was cheap, so if I don't like it I can always try something else.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Not all Home Depots have the silica sand in stock. I know the one here in Markham (Woodbin& HWY #7) have it.

I switched away from silica sand a while back (long story) but I'm now using Bomax beach sand from Rona. It seems to be fine for my Corydoras (not 100% sure though). I do know that they love to sift through it.

Couple of notes on preparing it for the tank. I fill a bucket about 1/3 full of sand then put a hose into it and swish it around with my hand then drain off the stuff that floats to the top. I do this 4 or 5 times. The washed sand goes into the tank and I add the water and some clarifier then swish the sand around a bit to get it all mixed up then push the sand to one side of the tank leaving the other side bare. I let sit for 5 or 6 hours to let the "dust" settle then I use an air line to siphon the bare bottom. I then stir it up some more and push the sand to the other side and repeat. If it was still really cloudy before the first vacuum I add more clarifier after the first vacuum. After 5 or 6 hours I vacuum again then spread out the sand the way I want it then add a cheap-o hob filter with a sponge and floss. By the next day the water is pretty darn clear although I may still have to vacuum a few areas.

I've read that some people use pillow cases to wash the sand and some just leave the hose stuck in the pale for 1/2 hour or more. Those work well too but my method uses less water, although it does take more time. But then again, I use cold tap water to fill my tank so in the 24 hours it takes me to get the tank clear the water warms up which then saves electricity.

Cheers.


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Cory Dad. I do it the bucket way as well. Minus the letting it sit in the tank for 5 hours. I'm too impatient for that lol. I just make sure I wash it very very well first then filter the **** out of the water for awhile.

As for the play sand I bought, I didn't end up using it. I didn't like the way it felt or looked when I started to wash it, so I went out and got Tahitian Moon Sand (already have it one of my small tanks). I knew that I liked this sand so there was no problems. Only problem I've ever had with it is because it's so fine, I have to be careful when vacuuming or I suck up a lot of it. But I can deal with that. And it looks great in the big(ger) tank. Also, being black, it will hide a lot of crud once I get stock in there. Which is always good. Nothing like looking at a beautifuly set up tank and then seeing all the poop all over the bottom. Kinda ruins the "zen" effect lol.


----------

